# Cories



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What do I need to keep my cories from dying? Longest I had them was a month.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

What kind of cories did you have? Try to lean towards the hardier tipes sand is soooooo much fun to watch them with!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am thinking of getting some more albino's. The peppers died on me quickly


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

My peppers did just fine even the one i was like "yep, your going to die" pulled through just fine. Good luck! Keep them in groups of 3 or more prefably six sorry i couldnt have been more help.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Will they get along with my sorority?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What's your tank like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It is 29 gallons filled with sand, and fake plants. Ammonia is normal so is everything else. The occupants are 4 female betta's and a male who is in a breeders trap


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you noticed missing barbels on them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am getting them tomorrow. I lost my last shoal from an ammonia spike. I am afraid that they will die on me again


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They will if your tank isn't cycled, these are delicate fish. A cycled tank should not have ammonia issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It is cycled. When the spike happened, I took out the old filter after it ripped when I was trying to clean it


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, they should be fine then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you add any Aquarium Salt to the tank? I know Cory Cats don't like any Aquarium Salt in their water.


----------

